# An Important Truth Remembered



## bushidomartialarts (Nov 6, 2006)

I was going through some of my old stuff this weekend.  Some truths seem so obvious when we're younger, and sometimes we forget those thruths as we age.  Some seem less true after a few years more experience.

Some truths, though remain true no matter how old you are, no matter what experiences you have through life.

I was reminded of an important truth that I knew in high school and college, and had forgotten until this weekend.  And this is one of those universal truths that will remain true to my grave...

Iron Maiden kicks some serious ***.


----------



## airdawg (Nov 6, 2006)

yes they do.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Nov 6, 2006)

One of my favorite metal bands!!!


----------



## Lisa (Nov 6, 2006)

Iron Maiden.  I attribute a majority of my deafness to them.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Nov 6, 2006)

Lisa said:


> Iron Maiden.  I attribute a majority of my deafness to them.


What was that Lisa?


----------



## Lisa (Nov 6, 2006)

JeffJ said:


> What was that Lisa?



Sorry Jeff...didn't catch that.  Could you type it louder please?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 6, 2006)

Iron Maiden.... Bruce Dickinson.... singer of the song Iron Maiden 

Oh Well, wherever, wherever you are,
Iron Maiden's gonna get you, no matter how far.

Never heard of em.

But now that the song 2 minutes to midnight is now coursing through my skull I think I will go out for a nice quiet walk with Eddie the monster and terrorize the countryside.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Nov 6, 2006)

Iron Maiden was / is great to lissen to 

but I still listen to Pink Floyd's  Dark side of the moon and the wall  every day


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 6, 2006)

Lisa said:


> Sorry Jeff...didn't catch that. Could you type it louder please?


 

I'm not Jeff but he said

What was that Lisa?

I learned a long time ago you have to speak this way to maiden fans


----------



## Carol (Nov 6, 2006)

I'm guessing, somehow, some of this is Lisa's fault, too


----------



## Jade Tigress (Nov 6, 2006)

Carol Kaur said:


> I'm guessing, somehow, some of this is Lisa's fault, too



Who's guessing?


----------



## Lisa (Nov 6, 2006)

Xue Sheng said:


> I'm not Jeff but he said
> 
> What was that Lisa?
> 
> I learned a long time ago you have to speak this way to maiden fans



Yeah, ain't it the truth!  Wow, Jeff, your typing seems different somehow


----------



## Lisa (Nov 6, 2006)

Carol Kaur said:


> I'm guessing, somehow, some of this is Lisa's fault, too





Jade Tigress said:


> Who's guessing?



EXACTLY!  Glad everyone is on the same page with this one!  I don't mind being responsible for Iron Maiden and deafness!  I only wish I had their money!


----------



## JasonASmith (Nov 6, 2006)

I agree with all of you, in that Iron Maiden kicks ***, however they wouldn't have kicked/are kicking *** without BLACK SABBATH!:bow: :bow:


----------



## zDom (Nov 6, 2006)

yea... I was a big fan of Maiden, too.

Glad to hear they are back at it with Dickinson (even though I liked their first singer better: anybody remember their song "Wrathchild"? )


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 6, 2006)

Lisa said:


> Yeah, ain't it the truth! Wow, Jeff, your typing seems different somehow


 
Sorry I forgot

I'm not Jeff

and 

I STILL DON'T BLAME YOU... MR CHEW SCARES ME


----------



## Flying Crane (Nov 6, 2006)

bushidomartialarts said:


> I And this is one of those universal truths that will remain true to my grave...
> 
> Iron Maiden kicks some serious ***.


 
Dude, this is really really funny that you posted this now.  I used to listen to Iron Maiden when I was in high school and college.  My tapes all wore out and I never got around to replacing them.  My wife has been away for two weeks visiting her sister in London, and I was making a reassessment of our music collection.  I just bought _Somewhere in Time_ and _Seventh Son of a Seventh Son_.  I gotta say, I still love those ones.  I'll probably add some more later, _Powerslave_ is another great one, but they're expensive.

I never listened to the ones that came after _Seventh Son_.  What do you guys all think of the later discs?


----------



## matt.m (Nov 6, 2006)

I liked Maiden and Quiet Riot a little.  However I was big time into Slippery When Wet, Pyromania, and Hysteria, topped off with a dose of Appetite for Destruction.


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Nov 6, 2006)

Flying Crane said:


> Dude, this is really really funny that you posted this now.  I used to listen to Iron Maiden when I was in high school and college.  My tapes all wore out and I never got around to replacing them.  My wife has been away for two weeks visiting her sister in London, and I was making a reassessment of our music collection.  I just bought _Somewhere in Time_ and _Seventh Son of a Seventh Son_.  I gotta say, I still love those ones.  I'll probably add some more later, _Powerslave_ is another great one, but they're expensive.
> 
> I never listened to the ones that came after _Seventh Son_.  What do you guys all think of the later discs?



bruce left the band for a while, but came back for _Brave New World.  _Those interim albums aren't so hot, but BNW was pretty okay.

If you want a heavy maiden fix without blowing a lot of cash, pick up _Live After Death_.  It's got a lot of good cuts from Piece of Mind and earlier:  Powerslave, Hallowed by thy Name, The Trooper...all the really great early maiden.


----------



## Flying Crane (Nov 6, 2006)

bushidomartialarts said:


> bruce left the band for a while, but came back for _Brave New World. _Those interim albums aren't so hot, but BNW was pretty okay.
> 
> If you want a heavy maiden fix without blowing a lot of cash, pick up _Live After Death_. It's got a lot of good cuts from Piece of Mind and earlier: Powerslave, Hallowed by thy Name, The Trooper...all the really great early maiden.


 

Yeah, that was my take.  I think I had _Fear of the Dark_ for a while, but I just couldn't get into it.  I thought there was a changeup in the band lineup, couldn't remember if Bruce had left or one of the guitarists, or something.  But if they are back together again and making more, I'll probably check those ones out.  I'll just check the band members on each disc, I guess.

I think I had a copy of _Live after Death_, good stuff, live concert versions of a lot of the older stuff.  I'll have to gradually rebuild my collection again...


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Nov 6, 2006)

i'll tell a story.

i was 23 and up in the weight room at the dojo.  just got the cd version of piece of mind (i had played the cassette to ribbons).  i was pumping a little iron and listening to a little maiden.

about 10 minutes in, one of my fellow students drifted past the doorway on the way to get changed.  he stopped, poked his head in, said 'dude, maiden!', sat down.  we started jawing about the glory of true metal.

a few minutes later, another student drifts past.  he comes back in a bit, says 'is that iron maiden?'.  comes in, sits down, sets to jawing about the glory of true metal.

by class time, there were half a dozen of us in there.

damn but maiden rocks.


----------



## Flying Crane (Nov 6, 2006)

Maiden definitely has a strong following.  Everywhere you go, you see someone with a T-shirt.  And Eddie, in all his incarnations, is always recognizable.  It's pretty amazing.


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Nov 6, 2006)

JasonASmith said:


> I agree with all of you, in that Iron Maiden kicks ***, however they wouldn't have kicked/are kicking *** without BLACK SABBATH!



sabbath kicks ***, but you know what kicks more *** than something that really kicks ***?

modern bands with modern recording technology covering sabbath....i.e. bruce dickenson's cover of sabbath bloody sabbath, faith no more hitting war pigs, megadeth doing paranoid....


----------



## Carol (Nov 6, 2006)

bushidomartialarts said:


> sabbath kicks ***, but you know what kicks more *** than something that really kicks ***?
> 
> modern bands with modern recording technology covering sabbath....i.e. bruce dickenson's cover of sabbath bloody sabbath, faith no more hitting war pigs, megadeth doing paranoid....


 

Or Pantera doing Planet Caravan.   

I'm not a huge fan of covers, but Sabbath covers just ROCK.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Nov 6, 2006)

You're all forgetting White Zombie's cover of "Children of the Grave". That was the only tape i actually wore out.


----------



## zDom (Nov 6, 2006)

Carol Kaur said:


> Or Pantera doing Planet Caravan.



You beat me to it! I love that cover.

You ARE a cool chick


----------



## TimoS (Nov 14, 2006)

bushidomartialarts said:


> Iron Maiden kicks some serious ***.



Yes, it most certainly does. As a matter of fact, I just came back from their concert and while most of the songs were from the new album, which I haven't listened to well enough to remember the songs, the last songs were much more familiar: Fear of the Dark, 2 Minutes to Midnight, Iron Maiden and Hallowed Be Thy Name. Only thing that I didn't like in the concert was that it made me feel old: there were kids in the audience who weren't even a twinkle in their fathers' eyes when I started listening to Iron Maiden 

Also Bruce Dickinson promised that when they return to Helsinki, in 2008 (if I understood correctly) they'll be playing the songs from Powerslave and Live After Death


----------



## TimoS (Nov 14, 2006)

Couple of pictures I took at the concert with my phone. Unfortunately the quality is not good  That's Eddie on both pictures, just in case you didn't guess


----------



## TimoS (Nov 14, 2006)

zDom said:


> even though I liked their first singer better: anybody remember their song "Wrathchild"?



I like Paul Di'anno era Iron Maiden also, but I still think Bruce Dickinson is better


----------



## Flying Crane (Nov 14, 2006)

I picked up _Brave New World_ yesterday, and _Powerslave_ today, getting my collection and my Ipod up to speed again.


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Nov 14, 2006)

great concert pics.

go eddie.

and bruce dickenson was definitely their best singer.


----------

